# Problème compilation XCode



## Kartof (22 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir, j'ai un problème assez urgent.

Je fait un projet avec Xcode puis clique sur le marteau pour compiler... Je la met sur un autre mac, et après l'appli ne se lance pas sur l'autre mac, mais sur le mien, elle se lance... que faire !


----------



## Didier Guillion (22 Juillet 2005)

Kartof a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, j'ai un problème assez urgent.
> 
> Je fait un projet avec Xcode puis clique sur le marteau pour compiler... Je la met sur un autre mac, et après l'appli ne se lance pas sur l'autre mac, mais sur le mien, elle se lance... que faire !



Elle se lance depuis le Finder ? Ou depuis XCode ?
As tu recopié tous les elements de l'appli ?
As tu un message d'erreur ?
Quels sont les differences entre les deux Mac ? 

Cordialement


----------



## mpergand (22 Juillet 2005)

je pense que c'est le coup classique du zero link, il faut passer en deployment build


----------



## Ludopac (22 Juillet 2005)

mpergand a dit:
			
		

> je pense que c'est le coup classique du zero link, il faut passer en deployment build



Oui je pense aussi 

Pour une compilation 'indépendante' :

- projet Xcode < 2.1 faire Menu 'Project' -> 'Set Active Build Configuration' et choisir 'deployment'

- projet Xcode 2.1 faire Menu 'Project' -> 'Set Active Build Configuration' et choisir 'release'


----------



## Kartof (22 Juillet 2005)

Merci, ça a marché...


----------

